# Laptop Outdoors - Inverted Cursor (Windows)



## Wayne Mack (Aug 9, 2021)

I found a cool option for Windows laptops, Inverted Cursor mode. We've been having nice weather lately and I have been sitting out on the deck with my laptop in the mornings. The problem was with even the slightest sun glare, I could not find the location of the cursor, especially the square bracket one when typing text. I stumbled across a mouse setting for Inverted Cursor mode -- on black backgrounds, the typical white arrowhead or hand is displayed, on white backgrounds, a black arrowhead or hand is displayed and the square bracket cursor is in heavy black lines. On colored backgrounds, the cursor switches to an opposite color relative to the background (included mixed colors). I find that even indoors, I am not losing the cursor near as often. Give this one a try.

For Windows 10, I found the setting at Settings -> Devices -> Mouse. At the right side of this screen is an option for Adjust Mouse & Cursor Size. On the screen brought up, there are four unlabeled options, select the third one which shows a half white and half black square with an arrowhead that is half black and half white. 

I've found this really helps reading and especially text editing when outdoors with even reflected sunlight. Enjoy!


----------

